
You Are Not Working from Home - antibland
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/opinion/work-from-home.html
======
seesawtron
Essentially the writer lays out the drawbacks as:

1\. Your salary may go down if you live in city where living costs are less
because companies often offer salaries based on the living costs of the city
-- Well that's justified. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

2\. You might not get free food and snacks that you get at your office --
yeah, that is very concerning (not).

3\. Your company will monitor your work activity on your machine more than
usual by keeping track of the hours and so on -- Don't companies already do
that when you wfh? If you are against such a company, you shouldn't be at
theat company in the first place.

4\. Your work-life balance will be in disarray when you work from home. --
Sure WHF is not for everybody and companies are not forcing their employees to
do it forever, as I understand they offer you the choice to do it if you think
it suits you better. If its not for you, then go to work!

